# lyfetyme pits? Good or bad?



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I've looked at a few pics on the web but haven't seen any of the lyfetyme pits up close. I want a fairly heavy duty pit. Does anybody have a lyfetyme pit, if so, how do you like it? Any other comparibly priced pit manufactures out there?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

They are good for the price and pretty easy to find new or even used. A little cheaper than the Gator or Klose. I think some HEB stores even sell them now.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I looked at them at the HAB off I-10. It looks to be a heck of a pit. Good welds, doors fit right, etc. I think the metal was thicker than anything else in the price range. I don't own one, but it looks like a good to great pit for the $. Get it and tell us how well it does!


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

It would be difficult to find a better pit in my opinion. Have owned one for a long time. And as their name implies, Lyfetyme guarantee against burnout.


----------



## gerstoy (Jan 4, 2007)

My wife bought me one in 1992 and it's outlasted her by 15 years and counting!

They are good solidly built pits all made out of pipe. Not cheap though. If you do intend to spend the money for one make sure you let your needs dictate the size rather than price. Mine was a suprise birthday gift and will barely fit two briskets. I've been wishing I had a bigger one for years.

Come to think of it, I think she said the same thing when she left!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I asked the same question a couple months back before I picked one up at HEB. Bought the 16" model this past winter on sale plus asked manager to nock a little more off. Definitley a heavy built pit that should last a very long time. I've cooked a ton of chicken, several briskets, and lots of ribs with good results. Holds 275 very well for a small pit. Only complaint is the size. I have a larger trailer pit and its hard to down size when cooking.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I think they are like $1k at HEB now. I tried to dicker with the mgr too on one that was out there a long time. 

I like the design but like someone else said...they need to be bigger.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*LYFE TYME*

Mine grill surface is about 18X40 and there is a small grill near the top about 6X40.I bought it used (barely) for 150.00 about 10 years ago.Before I bought it I called around to a couple dealers and that size sold for about 1000.I use it once or twice a week split oak/mesqite/pecan If it broke and they wouldn't honor ther warrenty .I'd BUY ANOTHER ONE ANYWAY.Great pit, good looking, cooks well.One hint is DON'T set it up level..Fire box end needs to be slightly higher than the other with grease drip hole.Or drippings will run back into fire box and make MUCHO BLACK SMOKE.Took DA like me a couple times to figure it out. GOOD LUCK CVA34


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

I got one that is about 10-15 years old and it is still in great shape.I would get another if I had to but it will prob outlive me.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

After buying pits from Lowe's over the years I decided I was going to buy me a Lyfetyme pit and it has been the best pit I have ever owned! Would not have any other in my opinion.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

uncle has one , 

fire box is very small and stack is too small diam. to draw well, 

but I like the const. of the overall pit


----------



## gumbo (Jun 4, 2007)

*Lyfe Tyme*

I have two of them -- one at home and one at the ranch. The one at home is smaller single door model and the other is a larger diameter double door model. I've had them both for over five years.

I love the pits. Easy to maintain temp and built like tanks. Poster that suggest tilting pit is spot on to prevent grease fires.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I have the 16" smoker and it works very well for backyard cooking. Easy to put two turkeys or biskets in with room to spare. Temp control is very good. Mine drafts really well and will maintain 225 for at least 4 hours with a minimal amount of wood. Everything on them is welded. They will not break and if you keep a fresh coating of vegetable oil on the outside surfaces they look pretty nice. Had mine for about 8 years now and it is good as new. Paid about $550 8 years ago.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't own one, but I cook on one alot and think they are well manufactured. This one draws well and holds 225 very well.


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Lyfetime*

Great pits! I have had mine 2 yrs now and would recommend. I cook fairly often and its held up great.... It also has a great natural draw that is important in smoking meats.

It's a great value....


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have had mine for 12 years and it is running strong. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I used to work for a guy who sold Lyfetyme pits and I had one handed down to me as well from my grandpa. Theses pits are not bad at all... they are a good made pits and are I believe a 1/4" material. I dont believe you will be dissappointed if you got one.. The place I worked would always sell out of them before our next ones came in (every 2 months). The place is called General Sales in Wharton and I have priced another one myself from several other places compared to his and he has always had the lowest price for new lyfetymes. 

I believe the number is 979-532-3823 if I can remember correctly...


----------

